# New Humidor Cabinet



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

After the mistake of buying a compressor cabinet a few weeks ago (see my other post), I managed to sell it and bought this, collecting it this morning. I'm really pleased. 
It seems to be holding humidity at late 60's early 70's so I'm not sure whether I need to season the shelves again or leave them. 
I also noticed four small holes drilled into the back in two places. I assume to allow the air to circulate?
Does that mean, if I use HF beads I shouldn't need a small intermittent fan? If I do, for how long and how often should I get it running for?
I may now look at some sort of LED lighting.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't answer any of your questions but wanted to say thats a nice cabinet. How many sticks does it hold?


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Cody. Thanks mate. 
Not sure how many. Some web site say 80 some say 300! 
How can you know. I plan to have some form of tray on the top shelf for single sticks
and put boxes (when I get them) underneath. 

Anyone else know what it will/should hold?


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice set up. if your using beads i would just put a bag or two on each shelf are you will be good. I had a fan originally and noticed it dried my beads out fast....Check out my recent thread for idea in led lighting.


----------



## c10cko (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Adam. I'll check out your post.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck getting this all set up! Hope to see it with some sticks soon! :smoke:


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

That's an impressive piece of furniture you have there. If I had to guess, I'd say the holes may have been for some small electronic humidifiers, but you know Cigar smokers have so much ingenuity when it comes to storage & solutions, they could've been for a number of things. 

If it seems to be holding well already, the fan may not be needed. A few Beads on each shelf should suffice. If you'd prefer not to have beads spread out for aesthetic reasons, then you'll prob need to add a fan at some point if things are terribly uneven from top to bottom.

I'd like to see it when it's stocked.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks good. 
Great pick up.


----------

